# it is official US is getting MB GLK250 BlueTEC.



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Q5 is getting the 3.0TDI. Already announced. Coming to the US market with the facelift with the Q5 Hybrid


Q5 3.0 TDI is a waste, same if they make X3 35D, the engines are too powerful and MPGs are not that great...

Q5 2.0 TDI or X3 28D with 2L twin-turbo diesel with manual option will be much better, enough power with superior MPGs


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The VW 2.0 TDI's don't need the urea system either! Unless that changes (thanks CARB!) That is one less thing to go wrong.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> The VW 2.0 TDI's don't need the urea system either! Unless that changes (thanks CARB!) That is one less thing to go wrong.:thumbup:


Passat has and needs it, because of the added weight of the car adding more load to the engine. That supposedly is why the Passat gets better mpg than a Jetta even though same engines and Passat is a bigger car.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Q5, A6, and A8 are all getting the 3.0TDI within 12-24 months :thumbup:
> 
> Audi and MB are super serious about diesels in the US market while BMW is ****ing around


True that. Even 2013 VW TDI Beetle is officially coming to US. That might be the closest thing a few ( like 30 of us) here craving for - manual diesel wagon. Ha !


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

^ just get a Jetta Sportwagen TDI... That's what I had prior to BMW


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you want a manual diesel wagon then why not just get the TDI Jetta Wagon? Or the Audi A3 if you just want a more expensive Jetta with a little less interior space but nice quality parts.

I have owned many Bugs over the years and this latest one actually lacks design appeal to me in the looks department.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

@ Aaron & Autounion

That is my weak attempt at sarcasm. 

BTW, this isn't even funny anymore. We are officially receiving 2013 Porsche Cayenne Diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

So we are getting a Tourag TDIs?


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> So we are getting a Tourag TDIs?


Pretty much the same as the Touareg but more luxury


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tol4o said:


> Pretty much the same as the Touareg but more luxury


I was but in all seriousness I thought the Porsche version was very different. Seem to remember that being stressed way back when they first started doing their SUV.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I was but in all seriousness I thought the Porsche version was very different. Seem to remember that being stressed way back when they first started doing their SUV.


Also, MY 2011+ Cayenne is 400lb+ lighter than the prior model. I respect vehicle manufacturer that is serious about trimming fat.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Also, MY 2011+ Cayenne is 400lb+ lighter than the prior model. I respect vehicle manufacturer that is serious about trimming fat.


Is it lighter than a 2011+ Tourag?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Is it lighter than a 2011+ Tourag?


Yes.

2012 Touareg V6 Sport's curb weight = 4,711 lb

2012 Cayenne's = 4,398 lb

2012 Touareg TDI Sport's curb weight = 4,974 lb

2012 Cayenne Diesel = 4,795 lb


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

In less than a month, we've heard of the Porsche Cayenne Diesel, the Audi Q5 TDI, and now the 2013 Mercedes-Benz GLK 250 Bluetec. Can't wait for the comparison testing on these. ED of one of these is definitely in the near future as the wife's 03 E46 vert nears retirement.

Meanwhile over at BMW - nada.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMW has had the X5 diesel for a few years now and it would be the size competitor for the Cayenne. If I were looking for an SUV in that size range then I'd definitely not dismiss the BMW offering but I'd also be looking at the ML Bluetec as well. Just going off the power numbers released for all three it actually looks like out of the three the Porsche might be the biggest dog. The MBZ if I remember right beats them all in the torque department but the BMW has a fair amount more horsepower and looks like better/broader power bands. I am far from a BMW fan but am quite impressed with their diesels.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

The new Sharan will be offered on all markets in the three equipment versions Trendline (base vehicle). 

I quesion myself what markets if US is not involved. What do you think, amigos of this?

I have seen the small VW SUV TIGUAN in the Dominican Republic and it was running with the SAME 2.0 TDI Engine as the US, WTF is wrong with this I question myself? I would of bought a TDI TIGUAN at a moment notice, but VWOA and BMWA are so much BSing us its unbelievably funny!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps the Tiguan ends up forcing the need for DEF like the Passat did with that same exact motor. If that is the case then perhaps they had no where to put the DEF or perhaps they felt the added cost of that would drop mass appeal for the model or things of that nature.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

HerrK said:


> In less than a month, we've heard of the Porsche Cayenne Diesel, the Audi Q5 TDI, and now the 2013 Mercedes-Benz GLK 250 Bluetec. Can't wait for the comparison testing on these. ED of one of these is definitely in the near future as the wife's 03 E46 vert nears retirement.
> 
> Meanwhile over at BMW - nada.


Not to mention, Beetle TDI, A6 TDI, A8 TDI. So many diesels are set to hit the market soon


----------

